# Westinghouse SK-32h240S TV



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello,

We have a Westinghouse 32 inch TV Model SK-32h240S purchased from Walmart June 2008 I believe. Anyways it was working fine this morning no problems and then I came downstairs and noticed that the TV was on but nothing was on the screen. I can hear the sound fine but there is no picture just a black screen with some green lines running down it. I can't get to any menus whether there on the HD cable box or even just the TV's menu or input screen. So I know it's not the cable box. Also at the time the channel was on an SD Channel. So I turned off the TV and then turned it back on but got nothing I didn't see any picture at all ever. So then I Unplugged everything all the cables and left it for a few minutes and then plugged back in the power cable, Coax and the Cable Boxes HDMI but I got nothing still. So does anyone know what could be the problem. Could it be the Inverter or leaky capacitors or something totally different.

Thanks,


----------



## Westytech (May 20, 2011)

Hello,

It looks like you have an issue with the LIPS board, this board is a power board and inverter board made into a single board. On this particular board what normally will tend to go out is the transformers that power up the back light on the inverter side of the LIPS board. If you are technical you can repair the board but you have to make sure the board itself is not too damaged to be repaired. You can normally find the transformers online by entering the numbers on the top of the transformers. Please note that some of these models have either three transformers or 6 small transformers, the small transformers don't have a part # so you might not be able to get these online. If you find that the board got damaged and you cannot replace the transformers you will need to replace the whole board. Again please note that there are several revisions to this model # and there are about three different LIPS board for this model so you can do one of two things, one you can grab the part # from the actual board, or two you can call email me at [email protected] with the model #, serial #, and TW # all located on the back of the TV and I can give you the correct part # so you may check for prices and availability online.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey,

OK thanks for the reply and I took it to a local repair shop since the guy does free diagnosis and he came to the conclusion that the Inverter/power supply board was at fault. So he said I can do the repair my self If I want. Now he said I can search online for the part but there like 100-150 dollars he was going to charge like 225 total for everything, Parts, Tax and Labor so I said no thanks and will maybe do it myself. Me and My brother fixed my Yloded PS3 so we have so ability. I will hopefully pick up the TV on Monday and will be able to get the part numbers for you. Also how do I tell if the Transformer are bad or if it's the whole actual board that's bad.

Thanks for the reply and I will also e-mail you this same message.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can buy a new 32" LCD TV for around $300. If you're certain the replacement part is only $100, will definitely fix the problem, and you can do the repair yourself, then it _might_ be worth it. If you have questions about any of those things, buy a new TV.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey,

Yeah I am looking at getting a 37 Inch TV so if you have any recommendations you can post them here. I was considering this one http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-E370VL/13904833 but do you think it's any good and also I would like to go cheaper but I can really only find brands like Sceptre, Viore or some other off brand that I do not want. Main thing is budget which is 450 and Under preferably under/lower. Would Like 1080P but it's not the end of the world if it doesn't have it. Anyways any recommendations.

Thanks


----------

